# Samsung smart watch Active 2 colour reset



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

When I set my new watch up this morning I inadvertently set it to greyscale. How can I change it to colour, I can't find it in the manual apart from doing a complete reset.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

https://www.tizenhelp.com/change-galaxy-watch-active-screen-color/


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi plodr
Thanks very much prob solved.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)




----------

